

American Express to plough $100 million into digital start-ups - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/funding/american-express-to-plough-$100-million-into-digital-start-ups/201111114529.html

======
tectonic
That's interesting. I've been thinking about doing a fraud detection startup,
which seems to fit the bill.

~~~
iamdave
Excellent pun there, sir.

------
a5seo
I'd feel a bit weird pitching them an idea if it were in their wheelhouse.
What IP protection would they give?

